# Creature & Encounter Cards



## InkwellIdeas (Dec 9, 2012)

(I had a thread here about two months ago looking for feedback on the monster cards that are a part of this project.)

Inkwell Ideas has just launched its latest Kickstarter project: Creature & Encounter Cards! There are monster cards, encounter cards (Mad Libs meets the Book of Lairs), maps, a Paper Minis PDF & stock art.

The creature cards are:

Great stat reference cards for 1E fantasy RPGs or system neutral (“knowledge check”) information cards. (There are two varieties of each deck and we're considering more! Maybe FATE, Dungeon World, ACKS, 3.5, etc.)
An easy way to show your players the creatures without needing to cover 3/4 of a reference book.
Easier to find the creatures you need. (Before play, just put the ones you plan to use in a 9-pocket baseball card page.)
A great way to determine random monsters: Shuffle the likely candidates and deal!

The encounter cards are designed to help you:

Generate random encounters by giving you an encounter outline on one side and a map and other random things on the other side. (To maximize combinations, draw different cards for the outline, map, etc.)
Help stock a hex crawl.
Or give you parts of an encounter: Need a lair map? Village map? Unusual treasure idea? Just draw a card.






Mini-sample animated image on a 3 second delay between frames. (Due to image/color palette compression, the real thing is much better.  More & better samples are on the Kickstarter page.)

The monster art is available as a PDF for making your own paper or cardstock minis. Even better: the new art is just going to add to our prior cardstock minis PDF. So if you picked up the PDF from our prior Kickstarter or you get the new one you’ll have hundreds of monster images.

And most of the art is also available as stock art for other publishers.


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Dec 10, 2012)

On the main project page we already have the PDF preview of the creature cards with 1E stats. As part of our prior Kickstarter we did a preview of the PDF print-them-yourself minis and a sample Stock Art piece. If you haven't gotten them, you're welcome to get them now thru DriveThru/RPGNow.


----------

